
Top accounting firms urged to fire pro-riot staff - improvehk
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1161696.shtml
======
huffmsa
> _have the wrong stance on the current Hong Kong situation_

> _" Whatever the Party holds to be the truth, is truth. It is impossible to
> see reality except by looking through the eyes of the Party," said O'Brien_

You have erred in your thoughts, Winston.

------
isaack
Cathay Pacific CEO stepped down after China’s civil aviation regulator issued
a major safety risk warning to Cathay and set out a list of demands, including
giving full information on crew flying into its airspace [1]. The news is
first reported by China's state-owned CCTV [2].

[1]: [https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/transport/article/302312...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/transport/article/3023129/rupert-hogg-resigns-ceo-cathay-pacific-airways)

[2]: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-16/cathay-
pa...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-16/cathay-pacific-
board-accepts-ceo-hogg-s-resignation-cctv)

~~~
goblin89
The old technique of threatening company’s business with mainland, unless it
does what’s favorable for the political system. Easier to handle if you’re
based in the US or elsewhere, but China’s closer here so the situation is
challenging.

I feel like HK & post-Brexit UK could make great friends…

------
Danieru
What is the ownership link for this site? It reads like stary eyed propoganda.

~~~
pandapower2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Times](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Times)

>The Global Times is a daily Chinese tabloid newspaper under the auspices of
the People's Daily newspaper, focusing on international issues from the
Chinese government's perspective

------
mieses
The one and only comment on that article says a lot:

> _Top accounting and other professional services doing business in Hong Kong
> cannot operate, bid and win any business employing people that have criminal
> records for perpetrating violent rioting and committing terrorism._

> _Besides, why would top professional services companies even want to hire an
> employee that is easily brainwashed to be a Useful Idiot ?_

For the time being, the big 4 are free to do what they like. The same does not
apply to globaltimes.cn and their moderators.

------
j_wtf_all_taken
chinas russia today

~~~
thelittleone
Can you elaborate?

~~~
macspoofing
He's saying globaltimes.cn is like RT - a state news agency pushing state
propaganda.

------
deogeo
Will censorship apologists claim this isn't censorship, because "no-one is
owed a job", or "they're private companies that can do what they like", then
link to this 'insightful' comic
[https://xkcd.com/1357/](https://xkcd.com/1357/) ?

I know this comment may seem shallow and argumentative, but these arguments
regularly show up when the speech is unpopular, to explain why it's "not
censorship".

~~~
mef
if you don’t see the difference between a business not hosting what they
consider hate speech and a business firing its employees at the direct request
of the government, I don’t know what to tell you.

~~~
deogeo
The difference is the power of the censor - the act is the same (Yes, people
have been fired for controversial statements. And less controversial ones:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/06/business/media/cartoonist...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/06/business/media/cartoonist-
fired-from-farm-news.html)).

